# Bobcats trade rights to Weaver to Okalhoma City



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

> Charlotte Bobcats General Manager Rod Higgins announced today that the team has traded the draft rights of Kyle Weaver, selected with the 38th overall pick in the 2008 NBA Draft, to Oklahoma City in exchange for a second-round pick in 2009. Oklahoma City acquired the pick from New Jersey on July 27, 2006, in a deal that sent current Sacramento Kings forward Mikki Moore to the Nets.
> 
> Weaver was a member of the Bobcats summer league team that competed during the 2008 NBA Summer League presented by EA Sports in Las Vegas. In five games, he averaged 6.2 points, 2.4 rebounds and 1.2 assists in 17.4 minutes.
> 
> The Bobcats roster currently stands at 14 players.


LINK

Guess Shannon Brown took his spot. Deal doesn't look as bad now that we still have an open roster spot but Brown still is never going to play and I probably would have rather just kept Weaver


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Brown isn't going to help us...this is just the Cats showing that they're not patient enough to give Weaver a look.I thought from watching him that he could defend on the NBA level.Brown looks like he can sit on the bench at an NBA level.I'd rather take a chance on Weaver turning into something.


----------



## billfindlay10 (Jan 24, 2003)

No big deal.....this will not have an effect on the team whatsoever.


----------



## Vuchato (Jan 14, 2006)

I thought Weaver could be a pretty solid backup in the league. I guess it clears a roster spot and some caproom, though, plus the pick could be fairly high.


----------



## Shamrock32 (Jul 28, 2007)

I still think Weaver will eventually find a spot in the NBA. He's a terrific defender and can play multiple positions (he is probably most effective as a combo guard). I'll be surprised and disappointed if Weaver never finds a home.


----------



## Bobcat4Ever (Aug 22, 2005)

..


----------

